# INDEPENDENT ARTIST PHOTOGRAPHER, AS A PROFESSIONAL WHAT CAN YOU ADVICE



## kalxn (Mar 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 29, 2010)

Mamiya DM33

Mamiya DM33 
33MP, $20,000


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2010)

"Its damn Sharp!" - Phase One


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 29, 2010)

H4D launch


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2010)

Absolutely! Medium format is the way to go for professional fashion photography.

A big second on the Phase One System.

You'll be playing in the big leagues.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 29, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> H4D launch



+1

Bought one of their "last year's model" (only 30 some MP) but I just love Hasselblad.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > H4D launch
> ...



Any chance of seeing some shots from it, i bet they are stunning


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 30, 2010)

kalxn said:


> hI eVeRyONe,


.


----------



## kalxn (Mar 30, 2010)

.


----------



## kalxn (Mar 30, 2010)

.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2010)

The only Canon and Nikon rivals are the Canon 1DSmk3 and Nikon D3X half the price of Phase One and HD4


----------



## Formatted (Mar 30, 2010)

kalxn said:


> guys, if you're telling me about h4d and Mamiya DM33,
> 
> then why did they say, canon and nikon had been the rivals, of creating great camera,



The H4D and the Mamiya DM33 are medium format and have massive amounts of pixels, they are fantastic for studio work and for creating huge prints the size of billboards. 

Having good lightings, good models, plus make up, wardrobe and being a decent photographer is what is going to get you into a magazine not the camera you use.

Nikon and Canon don't produce MX cameras simply there is not a huge market for them and Nikon / Canon produce products for relatively smaller cost for the mass market. (Having said that P&S out sell DSLRs 3:1 last year)

So if you have $20,000 get the H4D or the Mamiya DM33, but its the aforementioned factors that will produce good photographs not your camera.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2010)

kalxn said:


> guys, if you're telling me about h4d and Mamiya DM33,
> 
> then why did they say, canon and nikon had been the rivals, of creating great camera,


Who is "they"?


----------



## kalxn (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## kalxn (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## kalxn (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## kalxn (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 31, 2010)

Hasselblad H4D Digital SLR at about $40,000

You will take great photos and have great photos taken of you. Seriously do it.


----------



## kalxn (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## kalxn (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 31, 2010)

kalxn said:


> I'm quite confuse now, what's the best camera for capturing picture to be put on a fashion magazine.



For fashion magazine work, you want a MF (medium format) camera  although it could depend on its print quality. In your later posts you mention other types of photography so, it seems to me, you need to first figure out what it is you will be doing. Billboards probably would better be shot with a LF (large format) camera. But they cost an arm and a leg. What clients do you have? What kind of money will you charge? There are all kinds of questions to ask yourself and answer before deciding which format and which camera.

I went with Hassy because I had one before and I loved it but the other brands are not far behind and more affordable. Also, I hear there are some MF cameras coming soon that would be quite a bit cheaper. Might be worth hanging on a bit longer if you are not in a rush.

More importantly, you don't sound like you know much about photography yet. If I'm wrong, sorry. But if i'm correct, you may want to start with a cheaper DSLR to learn with.




gsgary said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



Not for a while yet. Sorry. I was in Europe for just a short while and only shot some BS shots to make sure everything worked correctly. Nothing I would show in public


----------



## kalxn (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------

